# Depressed kid



## Sue (Apr 30, 2020)

I am new to this site, and look forward to getting some wisdom.
About a month ago I purchased 2 doelings, born in late January. Both turned out to have coccidia, which we treated after a visit to the vet. I could not get the scours under control, and one of them just seemed to feel awful all the time. I wormed them again, and when there was still little improvement started giving them both B complex. That straightened out the more lively one, but the other, although she has more energy, is still depressed and honestly just appears stupid. She just walks around aimlessly most of the time. She eats, but isn't growing much. She avoids the other goats, and they don't seem to want to be around her. She follows people, but it is still with that head down, dull kind of attitude. Vet says there is nothing wrong with her, but she isn't normal. Any ideas?


----------



## Mistyblue (Dec 10, 2017)

Sue said:


> I am new to this site, and look forward to getting some wisdom.
> About a month ago I purchased 2 doelings, born in late January. Both turned out to have coccidia, which we treated after a visit to the vet. I could not get the scours under control, and one of them just seemed to feel awful all the time. I wormed them again, and when there was still little improvement started giving them both B complex. That straightened out the more lively one, but the other, although she has more energy, is still depressed and honestly just appears stupid. She just walks around aimlessly most of the time. She eats, but isn't growing much. She avoids the other goats, and they don't seem to want to be around her. She follows people, but it is still with that head down, dull kind of attitude. Vet says there is nothing wrong with her, but she isn't normal. Any ideas?


Did you try probiotics? Thiamine? I had the same issues. You can email me for my regimen. [email protected].


----------



## Angelia Gregg (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi, would love to help. Need more info. What breed? Are they weaned? CAEV negative? Cocci, OK common. what are they eating? Grass hay? Grain? Pasture? Alfalfa? 
I am going to assume, since they were born in late January that they have been weaned? Not a great idea, though many do it, cocci, extreme diarrhea, how is the fluid intake, did you give them electrolites as well as probiotics? She sounds dehydrated to me, not just no water but an inbalance of electrolites... sort of hung over... what does her poop look like? if it is black, it indicates she is eating . but if it has yellow or orange stringy stuff in it, or is real sticky, it indicates an underdeveloped rumen or rumen issues.


----------



## Mistyblue (Dec 10, 2017)

Angelia Gregg said:


> Hi, would love to help. Need more info. What breed? Are they weaned? CAEV negative? Cocci, OK common. what are they eating? Grass hay? Grain? Pasture? Alfalfa?
> I am going to assume, since they were born in late January that they have been weaned? Not a great idea, though many do it, cocci, extreme diarrhea, how is the fluid intake, did you give them electrolites as well as probiotics? She sounds dehydrated to me, not just no water but an inbalance of electrolites... sort of hung over... what does her poop look like? if it is black, it indicates she is eating . but if it has yellow or orange stringy stuff in it, or is real sticky, it indicates an underdeveloped rumen or rumen issues.


Also have you done follow up decals done? It may be another parasite infestation. If you have Facebook, Successful Hosting with Rosie is a very informative group with tons of educated people.


----------



## Mistyblue (Dec 10, 2017)

S


Mistyblue said:


> Also have you done follow up decals done? It may be another parasite infestation. If you have Facebook, Successful Hosting with Rosie is a very informative group with tons of educated people.


Sorry, the group is "Successful Goating with Rosie". Darn spell check.


----------

